
Cerebras Systems has raised $112M for chip focused on AI training - Watershape
https://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2017/08/31/ai-chip-cerebras-systems-investment/
======
catpower
Congrats. Interesting how this winner take all market will evolve.

